# ?? modifier



## HBULLOCK (Feb 3, 2014)

I am trying to bill 87086 with 87081 and I'm not sure what modifier to use.  Does anyone know this?  This NCCI edit is kicking this strep culture when preformed same time as urine culture.  Thanks


----------



## twise53077 (May 28, 2015)

*87086/87081-59*

A strep b screen (vaginal/rectal) 87081 is billed with a urine culture 87086.   In this case I would append modifier 59 to 87081.    Anyone else have any other thoughts on using modifier 59 in this situation?


----------

